# Another new member? Yay!



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well hello to everyone here at HHC!!  
I'm extremely glad to have become a member now, because I'm definitely thinking about getting a hedgehog. What sparked my interest was that I went to a reptile fair where they had other exotic looking animals as well, and you can only guess that they had hedgehogs there! A breeder was selling babies for about 100 dollars each. Of course I didn't get one there because instantly I knew I would have to gather proper information on the little guys first, oh, and set up a suitable cage/environment for it! I have a place to put it already, just need to get everything else. I'm so glad I found this forum, it's been so helpful! 

If anyone would like to give me suggestions about what kind to get from a breeder, names, accessories you like from experience, funny stories, cute stories, or anything else that may be interesting/helpful, please feel free!! 

I'm delighted to be here, and excited to get my hedgehog, eventually!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
I'd start by reading all the stickies and go from there.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks! I have read most of the entries on this forum, and all have been very helpful! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh hello, welcome to HHC 
I remember when I first joined this forum, I would go through all the pictures of the hedgehogs in the Fun Stuff and Color Help section to get an idea of what kind of a hedgie I wanted. The breeders I contacted always asked me what color I had in mind, so I did a bit of research on that before getting one... although looks are definitely not what should matter (that much) when choosing a hedgie!
I've had my Kashi for a few days now, so I'm pretty much a n00b hedgie mommy, but this forum helps greatly, doesn't it?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC, this forum is great for sure! :mrgreen: Kudos to you for researching before you get a hedgie of your own!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am one of the few people who didn't care about color (well, i didn't want an albino but otherwise i didn't care).


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Oh hello, welcome to HHC
> I remember when I first joined this forum, I would go through all the pictures of the hedgehogs in the Fun Stuff and Color Help section to get an idea of what kind of a hedgie I wanted. The breeders I contacted always asked me what color I had in mind, so I did a bit of research on that before getting one... although looks are definitely not what should matter (that much) when choosing a hedgie!
> I've had my Kashi for a few days now, so I'm pretty much a n00b hedgie mommy, but this forum helps greatly, doesn't it?


Awww, you've had Kashi for a few days now? That's great!! Congrats on that! All I have so far is the food and water bowls, a big igloo for it to sleep in and I'm going to get a big tub later today! 

What type of bedding do you use? Just wondering! 

Well since we're both new to this, feel free to message me or anything!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> Awww, you've had Kashi for a few days now? That's great!! Congrats on that! All I have so far is the food and water bowls, a big igloo for it to sleep in and I'm going to get a big tub later today!
> 
> What type of bedding do you use? Just wondering!
> 
> Well since we're both new to this, feel free to message me or anything!


Yeah I had a temporary rubbermaid container for the first few days, and then I purchased a use guinea pig cage for my Kashi because he kept escaping. The little bugger is like Houdini :lol: I'd wake up in the middle of the night to him trying to burrow inside something in my closet :lol:

I use fleece, which is recommended by pretty much everyone here on HHC


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well good thing I have a giant fleece blanket that I don't use anymore. 
I'll just give it a wash and cut it to fit the size of the tub I'm getting. 

Thanks for posting everyone! lol

I'll need some name ideas soon. :O


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> Well good thing I have a giant fleece blanket that I don't use anymore.
> I'll just give it a wash and cut it to fit the size of the tub I'm getting.
> 
> Thanks for posting everyone! lol
> ...


we've had Sweetie for a little over a month. we're switching to fabric liners as well.

re naming: even my *imaginary* human baby has a name, so you can tell how much i love naming.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> Well good thing I have a giant fleece blanket that I don't use anymore.
> I'll just give it a wash and cut it to fit the size of the tub I'm getting.
> 
> Thanks for posting everyone! lol
> ...


Yeah, I got my friend's old Halloween costume (she was a pillow :lol which was made out of fleece, and I cut it up into a fitting size for my cage.

I'm gonna order more baby fleece blankets via ebay so that I have more than 2 that I can alternate between


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well good thing I have a giant fleece blanket that I don't use anymore.
> ...


haha! Do you have any cute name ideas?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! I also recommend reading the stickies and doing searches if you have any questions.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome! I am soo glad you did not make a impulse buy of a baby hedgehog. Read everything you can. Names are always fun to come up with. I use mainly food names for my hedgies.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't make an impulse buy either, these guys need lots of care! But I've done my research, LOTS AND LOTS of research, so I'm very excited to finally get my hedgie! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

re names: well, i personally don't favor edible names, but that's just me... some of the names i'd like to use at some point are lemur, koala, and velvet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love food names, most of my pets are named after foods and food brands, and drinks. :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> re names: well, i personally don't favor edible names, but that's just me... some of the names i'd like to use at some point are lemur, koala, and velvet.


Those are very cute names! 
For some reason I favor really weird and awkward names...lol 
But they're still cute names in their own special way!



P.S. could someone tell me how often a hedgie should be bathed??
I haven't come across information like that yet, but I do know you can give them a regular bath, but how often?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > re names: well, i personally don't favor edible names, but that's just me... some of the names i'd like to use at some point are lemur, koala, and velvet.
> ...


No more than once every two weeks


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks!!
Now when I actually get my hedgie, I'll make sure to post pictures for you all!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well good thing I have a giant fleece blanket that I don't use anymore.
> ...


re baby blankets--how thick are those?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > jdlover90 said:
> ...


Not sure but I was looking at these
http://cgi.ebay.ca/HELLO-KITTY-Fleece-T ... 439fcd1790
The seller also does pet blankets, which are the same things as the baby blankets.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just cut up my old giant fleece blanket and laid it on the bottom of my hedgies cage. 
Looks so comfortable for my future little guy! haha. 
Tomorrow I'm going to cut up strips and make a kleenex box house for him and also put some under his igloo!

So excited!


----------

